

Any experience with App Store marketing companies? - chrisBob
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5-o79PiDIqWMEhXc1dIdjBSYkk/edit?usp=sharing

======
chrisBob
Every time I submit an app to the iOS app store I get a get a few emails
marketing services like the one from the attached flier. Are these just scams,
or are they any good?

